# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Si behet gjiza?

## Isomer937

Jetoj nde Amerike dhe nje nga dobesite qe kam eshte malli qe me ze tani ne dimer per piperka ose gogozhare me gjize. Kjo teme dhe mund te jete konsumuar me pare por nga mungesa e kohes/durimit nuk e gjeta ne postimet qe pashe. 

Dua te di per ata qe jane ne Amerike si mund te behet gjiza? 

Faleminderit per ndihmen. 

P.S. Se shpejti shpresoj te jap dhe une ndonje kontribut ne kete forum me ndonje recete te re dhe te shijshme.

----------


## Fiori

Edhe unë piperkat me gjizë i kam pasur dobësi. Por unë i dua siç i bënte nëna dhe kjo është e keqja se as në Shqipëri e as ne SHBA nuk ka mundur t'i bëjë njeri të tilla.

Në lidhje me gjizën këtu mund të provosh përzjerje të djathit të bardhë me "sour cream" dhe pak uthull. Gjithashtu djathrat cottage ose ricotta i afrohen pak gjizës sonë. Por varet cila kompani i prodhon dhe këto, pasi ka disa që i ngjasojnë më shumë se të tjerat. 

Është dhe një lloj tjetër që përdor mami im, po nuk po më kujtohet tani... : )

----------


## Anri 1

Qe te besh nje gjize si ate te Shqiperise po te jap nje recete.

Ne nje tenxhere hidh kos(te cilin mund ta blesh te gatshem ose eshte me mire kur ben vete).
Lere te zieje ne zjarr te ngadalte ,hidhi nje luge leng limon edhe nje gote uje.(mund ti shtosh uje gjate zierjes ,varet nga trashesia e kosit)Lere te zieje per nje kohe deri sa te shohesh qe kosi do pritet e do marre formen e gjizez.Pastaj me nje kullorese bej qe te ndahet gjiza nga uji.Gjizez mund i hedhesh kripe e cpec djeges sipas deshires.

Shpresoj qe t'ja dalesh mbane. 

Ps gjiza qe do te besh do jete edhe me e mire se ajo e Shqiperise.Provoje!

----------


## MI CORAZON

M'leshoi goja leng...

----------


## Julius

Ah cna ka gjet ne te mjeret, qe ne cepin tjeter te botes te shkojme na merr malli per nje cike gjize! Ishalla ben kjo receta e Anrit. 

Hani gjize se ju ben esell.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

ahh buke me gjize, sa me mungon, ne zemer te kam akoma, dhe kujtimet e tua, kjo teme i gjalleron :P

inshalla nena ben gjize kur te vi nga vlora  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

> M'leshoi goja leng...


Isha shqiperi para nje muaji ene plaka me kishte fut i kavanoz gjiz kuksi. po te dush e kom akoma ne frigorifer  po ta jap. 

P.S. Po te dush holloje gjizen te shtysh nja dy-tre jave  :kryqezohen:

----------


## hope31

si gjiza jone nuk gjen
ka shije te veçante

do ta provoj receten e mesiperme

----------


## ooooo

> Jetoj nde Amerike dhe nje nga dobesite qe kam eshte malli qe me ze tani ne dimer per piperka ose gogozhare me gjize. Kjo teme dhe mund te jete konsumuar me pare por nga mungesa e kohes/durimit nuk e gjeta ne postimet qe pashe. 
> 
> Dua te di per ata qe jane ne Amerike si mund te behet gjiza? 
> 
> Faleminderit per ndihmen. 
> 
> P.S. Se shpejti shpresoj te jap dhe une ndonje kontribut ne kete forum me ndonje recete te re dhe te shijshme.


Me ate menyren tradicionale te shqiperise harroje lal, po po gjete ndonje dyqan me produkte greke deliccatesen  kerko - anevato ose katiqi.
Produkti i pare eshte  gjiza eshte si gjiza shqiptare pak e tharte,ndersa produkti i dyte gjize pa kripe.
Ndoshta edhe ne produktet turke besoj mund ti gjesh po nuk e di si mund te quhen.

----------


## PINK

Mua me solli mami kur erdhi para 2 muajsh gjize tirone . O zhot zhot sa e shijshme qe ishte , nuk leja njeri ti afrohej . Vete e hengra te gjithe ... god bless gjizen shqiptare . (lol)

----------


## TikTak

> Mua me solli mami kur erdhi para 2 muajsh gjize tirone . O zhot zhot sa e shijshme qe ishte , nuk leja njeri ti afrohej . Vete e hengra te gjithe ... god bless gjizen shqiptare . (lol)


pse mi vetem gjizen e

cdo gjo shqiptare ka shije. jo po si ktu duhet me i hudh i garumull me salca me i dhon shije

----------


## Isomer937

Dolen te pakten 2 variante per te bere gjize. Ajo qe ka sugjeruar Fiori eshte me e lehte dhe do e provoj te dyten. Do provoj ate variantin e Anri 1; do e bej ne uikend se tani kemi pune te tjera. 

Do ju them si do me dale. 

Faleminderit per ndihmen.

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

Ai varianti i fiorit duket shume kimik, ne duam recete origjinale. Gjiza ska uthull

----------


## Eraaa

> Isha shqiperi para nje muaji ene plaka me kishte fut i kavanoz gjiz kuksi. po te dush e kom akoma ne frigorifer  po ta jap.



Ene une isha andej nga korriku,dhe ajo qe mora iku me kohe. Per pak do veja te ta merja ty, po teli nga shqiperia me thoshte qe duhet te duroj deri javen tjeter se do me vij nje dhurat e tille :ngerdheshje: (gize kuksi i mean)

Shoqja time e ben me kos, qumesh, gjalp & veze. Yummy po jo per te mbushur piperkat lol.  Kto munt ti mbushesh me qumesht,se gjize origjinale harro te behet ktej. C'na nxoret puve dhe ju tashti.lol

----------


## PINK

> Shoqja time e ben me kos, qumesh, gjalp & veze. Yummy po jo per te mbushur piperkat lol.  Kto munt ti mbushesh me qumesht,se gjize origjinale harro te behet ktej. C'na nxoret puve dhe ju tashti.lol


Eraaa mos ben sultjash shoqja me veze dhe gjalp mi , dhe te thote eshte gjize ? lol
Se kisha degjuar ndonjehere gjiza me gjalp dhe veze ....... na habise .  :kryqezohen:

----------


## PINK

> Xhuxho opo qenke kuzhinjer ti re pse nuk thua lol qashtu behet qashtu:-D(e thaj gatimin )
> 
> Pink tashi se si e ben ajo nuk ia kam vene re, po qe behet me kto dhe del e mire se luan as topi.lol Po nese e do receten tamam ia kerkojme Gjalices. lol
> 
> Pink po Mashurka te pjekura me kos,speca & hudhra ke ngrene ti? Mua me habisi kjo po ja qe ishte edhe me yummy lol


Eraa , mashurkat , piperkat aka specat .. lol mund ti besh si te duash .. a ka mundsi dhe me sheqer .. por kur vjen puna te disa receta si puna e gjizes , ska as keshtu dhe as ashtu . Eshte vetem nje metode dhe kaq.  (lol)
Tani ka qe duan te bejne eksperimente por ne fund te fundit nje lloj gjize duam ne .  :Lulja3:

----------


## Pasiqe

Epo erdhet ne Amerike dhe prape gjize doni ta hani a derezij?

Tobekstrafullah, shkoni more ne dopolavoro apo ne Bar Kursal ku qelbet mishi i derrit!

----------


## rezzy

Tani po e lexoj temen per gjizen,Pasiqe epo Amerika nuk te ben as Kinez e as Indjan ne shqiptar ngelemi gjize e kos do hame.

----------


## murik

Kur isha ne Shqiperi per here te fundit ndejta nja dy jave dhe vetem gjize haja perdite.Paska lujt cuni huj thojshin miqte e komshijte,pse me spaska gjize anej ka Amerika e?Ka mer ka i thashe,gjize ruse e greke,po si kjo e jona s'ka.Me i cik raki Skrapari,ene verlloja plako hi hi hi hi....

----------


## altin55

Do desha te dija nga ndonjeri qe eshte profesionist, se si behet gjiza?
Por dhe joprofesionistat qe kane ide se si behet gjiza  mund te shkruajn.

Vetem shkrime serjoze ju lutem.

----------

